# prop change



## Zum (Oct 10, 2008)

I went from a 10 to a 13 pitch,I think it was to big of a jump.My rpms went from 5700 down to not even 4800.I like the sound of it at the higher rpm,plus it jumps on plane quicker.
Seeing that i was in the water,had to try my luck fishing.Had another slow day,only catching 11 fish in 4 hours.Know big ones either,a pound was probably the biggest.I need some advise,it's diffenitly fall:

and it's diffenitly windy:

I put my rod down for a sec,to take a picture of the weather and the wind took my line,moving it into my trolling motor...grr 30lbs braid is a bugger to get out,plus having no tools to get the prop off didn't help.
I was having a hard time with the plastic fishing and the spinnerbait/crankbait bite was slow.I didn't have any trailer hooks and they were short striking my spinnerbait bait,pulling the skirt a bit.
Maybe,I'm fishing the wrong spots.Need alittle bit better weather to make sure.Heres alittle on:

Plus heres my first video with my camera,going through some chop...wish I put my other prop on,takes awhile to plane with htis one.

[youtube]j6rJPNG6fQM[/youtube]


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 10, 2008)

congrats nice pictures. you can really tell fall is setting in up there .from the pictures it looks like two different lakes i no it aint you will get those fish figured out


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice report and nice fish!  

Fall is here, look at the colors of those leaves.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice report, those trees are beautiful, the colors are only starting to pop around here. I feel your pain on the fishing. The water is cooling fast, and the lakes I fish have been weird lately. I can't find a LM for the life of me, maybe this weekend [-o<


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 10, 2008)

What size motor are you running and did you change diameters or prop brand too?

You shouldn't have lost that many rpm with a 3" increase. You should only drop 200 rpm for every inch of pitch if the other parameters remain equal.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 11, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> What size motor are you running and did you change diameters or prop brand too?
> 
> You shouldn't have lost that many rpm with a 3" increase. You should only drop 200 rpm for every inch of pitch if the other parameters remain equal.




That's what I was thinking.Is the diameter and blade count the same as the prop you removed?More blades and/or bigger diameter prop can have a huge impact on rpm.


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Z, are you using a Tiny Tach to read your RPMs?


----------



## Zum (Oct 11, 2008)

It's the same diameter...9 7/8
It dropped about 900rpm and the motor sounds like it did to.
I say this because,yes I am using the tiny tach.I'm not real sure how accurate it is but I've heard enough small motors to give me a good idea when there turning up.
Maybe it's just to much prop for a 1652 boat,it's only a 30hp.Wish I had a jack plate and auto tilt/trim.
I bought it off a guy who had it on a deep V,14 footer and he said he couldn't even get on plane,when he was loaded down with all his ducking gear.
It was a windy day,when I was sideways to the wind sometimes the gusts would blow the bow pretty hard,almost made me put on a lifejacket.I should of had my GPS to see what the top speed was.I already had it tilted up one more hole then the 10 pitch,I think with another person in the boat I'd have to go another.
Is there another way to get the rpm's,I'm thinking a timing light?

Ps...I had the post here,then changed it...thanks for moving it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 11, 2008)

It must be quite a bit different in cup or blade area than the prop that you had on the boat to drop another 300rpm.

I'm not sure how you would check rpm while running without a tach.

I went from a 19p Solas to a 21p LazerII. I only dropped about 300rpm and the boat handles completely differently because of the different blade design. I liked the handling much better with the Solas but they don't offer a prop with enough pitch to get my rpm's below redline. I could still pitch up another inch or two, especially in the winter. My boat jumped out of the hole with the Solas where it now spins out of the hole with the LazerII. The Solas also had two times the bow lift.


----------



## Zum (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought that maybe,I could run the motor 3/4 throttle with the higher pitch.I'm always full throttle,probably wouldn't matter if I got better speed anyways.I going to try tilting the outboard alittle more next time out,hopefully it won't propoise to much.It will make a good spare prop,only cost me $40 and it's nice to have a spare.
Where do you guys keep your spare props?I know in the boat but in a box(container)so it don't role around.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't have a spare for my new one. I can only handle one $400 prop at a time. :shock: 

My spare for my 1448 has spun the rubber bushing from the heat of the attic so it isn't doing me any good either. I have to just pitch it in the back near the transom because I have no storage in that boat. I would keep it in the bow storage if I had one for the new rig.

Knock on wood, I've never needed a spare. I live close enough to the water that a cell phone and a buddy with a tow rope is always nearby. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 15, 2008)

looks like that thing still scoots =D>


----------



## papasage (Oct 23, 2008)

you need to find out the sujested rpm`s at wot . then prop it to that unless you are pulling skies or tubes and such . 2 stroke are made to run wot most of the time .


----------

